

Boxee Payments - PStamatiou
http://avc.com/a_vc/2010/01/boxee-payments.html

======
ShabbyDoo
I wouldn't mind telling Boxee more about myself if it meant fewer
advertisements per show. How much more is an impression worth if the
advertiser knows my age, sex, and zip code compared to a random impression for
the same show?

